# Costco Rage......it's a serious thing!



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Friends, 

Due to the sensitive nature of this topic, let's _discuss_ this in an inclusive, caring, and 'holistic' manner. 

Thank you


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Costco rhymes with shitshow..... just sayin'


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't like the place, the processed mentality that flourishes in places like these Costco's, Amazon, and Walmart etc.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Costco, I go maybe 2x a year for mostly condiments ( hot sauce, Worcestershire, vinegar, oil) as they are half of the price anywhere else and come in the volume I use in 6 months, otherwise you really need to know your pricing or you pay more. I don't have a membership, I just piggyback on a friends.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

It starts in the parking lot, driving 60km/hr because you think there's a parking spot close to the entrance.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I tried to buy gas there once. It was dark and it was raining and cars lined up to save 2 cents. Two cars ahead of me and one was at the pump with two old italian guys puttin in gas. They were about 75 and looked like twins. Probably been here 60 years and still didn't have much english. They were arguing about something and no longer filling up the car. Meanwhile there's round fat women with a head like blue ribbon pumpkin from a country fair. Shes just a silhouette at the next pump island and shes standing there with the fucking gas nozzle in her hand pointing away from her but not doing anything not even moving just watching the two fuckers argue. Next in line behind the two italian guys is a crapped out corolla blowing its horn because ain't nuthin happening with the twins. The guy in the corolla has his wife and a kid in the car and now the window is down and he's shouting. By his accent he's from some workers paradise in east yurp. So he opens the door and starts getting out, he's about 6"4" trying to get out of this shitcan of a car and he leaves the car in drive and it starts moving forward towards the trampolini twins and he's half in/out of the car. The round bitch still hasn't moved but I'm thinking anytime soon she's gonna start spraying cheap gas and torch the place. So, I thought fuck this, I'm outta here.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Wardo said:


> I tried to buy gas there once. It was dark and it was raining and cars lined up to save 2 cents. Two cars ahead of me and one was at the pump with two old italian guys puttin in gas. They were about 75 and looked like twins. Probably been here 60 years and still didn't have much english. They were arguing about something and no longer filling up the car. Meanwhile there's round fat women with a head like blue ribbon pumpkin from a country fair. Shes just a silhouette at the next pump island and shes standing there with the fucking gas nozzle in her hand pointing away from her but not doing anything not even moving just watching the two fuckers argue. Next in line behind the two italian guys is a crapped out corolla blowing its horn because ain't nuthin happening with the twins. The guy in the corolla has his wife and a kid in the car and now the window is down and he's shouting. By his accent he's from some workers paradise in east yurp. So he opens the door and starts getting out, he's about 6"4" trying to get out of this shitcan of a car and he leaves the car in drive and it starts moving forward towards the trampolini twins and he's half in/out of the car. The round bitch still hasn't moved but I'm thinking anytime soon she's gonna start spraying cheap gas and torch the place. So, I thought fuck this, I'm outta hear.


There's gotta be a song in there somewhere.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

polyslax said:


> There's gotta be a song in there somewhere.


My inner Dice Clay voice read that out.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just went there to order my prescription sunglasses. Their price is very reasonable and I can actually get 3 pairs of glasses for the same amount if I go for the high end lens and glasses. In any case, the guy who was taking my order and I started talking. First he mentioned, he rides. So we got into that topic of motorcycles for a bit, as my wife and I ride too, not so much these days though. Then the conversation turned into music. He said he plays guitar but he's not good at it. But his 2 sons play and one of them is in a band. So got my glasses, gave him our band card with the QR code and he said he will try to come out. 
I know what you guys are talking about, The one in Kanata is not too bad. I found parking right away, not a lot of people. Went straight to optical. There were a few people there but I started picking out the frame. So there was really no wait.
in itself I guess it's not too bad. I wouldn't want to be caught there on busy days though.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, the one near me has never been bad although I let it lapse and haven't been back since the 19 hit and I don't want to line up to buy shit anymore. I don't buy enough now to justify the membership although they had this thing with Ford where costco paid a grand towards my truck when I bought it. The thing with the gas station actually did happen though and it was fuckin hilarious at the time.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Chito said:


> I just went there to order my prescription sunglasses. Their price is very reasonable and I can actually get 3 pairs of glasses for the same amount if I go for the high end lens and glasses. In any case, the guy who was taking my order and I started talking. First he mentioned, he rides. So we got into that topic of motorcycles for a bit, as my wife and I ride too, not so much these days though. Then the conversation turned into music. He said he plays guitar but he's not good at it. But his 2 sons play and one of them is in a band. So got my glasses, gave him our band card with the QR code and he said he will try to come out.
> I know what you guys are talking about, The one in Kanata is not too bad. I found parking right away, not a lot of people. Went straight to optical. There were a few people there but I started picking out the frame. So there was really no wait.
> in itself I guess it's not too bad. I wouldn't want to be caught there on busy days though.


I always found the Kanata location good if you go during the week.

The weekends are about as fun as Tampa during a hurricane.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I like Costco. Some products are exclusive to them and very high quality, many others are a very good price. The top of the line steaks are top of the line, and about 1/3 the price at my local stores.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

We do a hyper-focussed, fully scripted run for dog treats and a couple of other things like tooth paste and cling wrap every 3 or 4 months, always during off-hours (but it's still packed), always park as far away from the doors as possible, I'm not that guy that cruises around the entrance for 20 minutes looking for the best parking spot.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I told my wife the fastest way for us to get a divorce is for her to get a Costco card.

So far, she still loves me.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I treat all excursions to Costco like it’s 1942 and I’m parachuting into occupied France with a dagger in my teeth. Get in, grab what I need, and get the fuck out.

No samples, no browsing, no meandering around log jams of cart zombies.

Get my stuff and leave ASAP. LOL


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

I was just there today, ironically enough. I have a theory that everyone that shops at Costco is a psychopath.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

much better since they added the U-scan lanes. lots of people detest those on principle, but I just want to get out of the damned store.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I stopped shopping there about 15 years ago, maybe longer, when I realized I was only going there for milk. I still drop in maybe once a year for the hot dog and drink special, if I'm nearby, it's lunchtime, and I don't have anything in the car that needs to get into the fridge asap.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Slow day in Kelowna.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I go there for the yoga pants and 40 ct. bottled water.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Things I buy at Costco:
-San Pellegrino carbonated water in large 750ml glass bottles 20 / case $21.49
-Bottled water 35 per case- $3.49
-Best steaks ever- 3 or 4 steaks for $45 - $65
-Banana - $1.69
-Croutons big big bag $6.99
-Jars of Peaches 3 jars for $9.99
-Different salads in a bag with dressing and cheese etc. $3.99
-Pork loin chops 10 for about $20 They can be sliced down the middle for 2 regular sized ones.
-Hamburger extra lean, large tray $30
-Gala apples big bag $8.99
-Brick of butter 1 pound $4.99
-Asparagus fresh big bag $9.99
-Organic eggs 2 dozen $11.99

Car windshield wipers, 3 pack of nice reading glasses, all sorts of fresh veggies, premade soups, crackers... etc.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Including descriptions I can get from @WCGill ’s pic, goddam there must be 4 good folk songs in this thread already. Wholly crap, get to work on them 3-4 chorders, folks.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I hate it but I subject myself to it maybe once a month.

The biggest problem is how big the carts are. Before I had kids, I used to make a point of not getting a cart. Only could buy what I could carry out. This had a lot of perks but mainly I wouldn't spend $1000, I could slip by the gawkers standing still in the middle of the aisles, and I got decent exercise carrying 2L of ketchup and 20L of windshield washer fluid.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Griff said:


> I hate it but I subject myself to it maybe once a month.
> 
> The biggest problem is how big the carts are. Before I had kids, I used to make a point of not getting a cart. Only could buy what I could carry out. This had a lot of perks but mainly I wouldn't spend $1000, I could slip by the gawkers standing still in the middle of the aisles, and I got decent exercise carrying 2L of ketchup and 20L of windshield washer fluid.


I start with a regular cart, then when I get it full I grab some high quality apple boxes and transfer the load to one of the big orange flat carts and carry on.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

I despise huge crowds so I usually puff half a splif before I go into any costco. Calms me down and prevents me from slapping the fuck out of people. However, I do like the baby bell cheese they have there.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Expect rages in every aspect of life in the next 2 years. The health care crisis will be significant, as will the insanity.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As with many current cultural norms, I seem to be blissfully unaware of this one. I have been to Costco once, with a friend. I get that you can get good unit prices by buying way more stock than you really need, but space has value to me as well.

They have been trying to bring a Costco to Brantford for more than ten years.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 440405


Or eating cookies!


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I used to buy gas there. Saved a couple of bucks every fill up over the nearby stations in Ottawa which paid for my yearly membership. Moved to NS last year and the nearest one is 75 minutes away so I've only gone once. And they don't (or are not allowed to by the Irvings) sell gas in the province. But I sort of miss not having one close by. Good deals if you know what you are looking for. If you don't like Costco, don't join or go.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Brian Johnston said:


> The health care crisis will be significant, as will the insanity.


Health care in Canada , is dying waiting in line ! 👌


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Can't stand the place. Whatever time you spend in one reduces life expectancy due to stress and trauma. Fight or flight instincts kick in within the first few minutes, blood pressure rises and you become like an animal protecting its fresh kill. 

Good deals on coffee and stuff though.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

player99 said:


> I like Costco. Some products are exclusive to them and very high quality, many others are a very good price. The top of the line steaks are top of the line, and about 1/3 the price at my local stores.


And while on the topic of "exclusive and very high quality" let's not forget the TP. It's the only reason I go there since I discovered (i.e. read on the label) that all the steaks are mechanically tenderized. So, I spend $75 a year on a corporate membership to ensure a never ending supply of potty wad.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Percy said:


> Health care in Canada , is dying waiting in line ! 👌


Why wait? You can request to skip ahead!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

With 3 kids, I've shopped there twice a week for the past 20 years. I say "I" because my wife hates grocery shopping, especially there. 
Meat, bread, eggs, milk, cheese, yogurt, etc are all cheaper there and the store was on the way home so actually a time saver. During covid I had to make a special trip to get groceries and realized what a time saver it was to be able to drop in on the way home. 
I got used to the "crazeeze" especially the reckless parking lot driving and the walking to the front of the exit line as if you don't notice everyone else lined politely to get your receipt sharpies. During covid I managed to time shopping there so I never had to wait in line to get in, but there were huge lines to cash out for a while. 
The slowest days and evenings are Tues Wed. Friday all day in the summer is awful but Sat mornings are fine until noon. 
We are empty nester as of Sept, and all the milk spoiled, the yogurt went bad, the apples in the fridge dried out. I've been in twice in one month now! Might buy meat and maybe bread, or other things we can freeze but little else.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

With two kids, it's a necessity. Milk is cheapest there, granola bars for their lunches, cheese, etc. 

We have the executive membership, which pays for itself easily with the amount we buy. We generally buy our tires there. I just bought a new light for our dining room there.

BUT! I almost never buy gas there. My time is worth more than what I would save by sitting in line for a couple of cents per litre. You end up waiting 20 minutes to save $2.50. That's way less than minimum wage for the time spent.

If I'm there and I have a low-ish tank, and the line is short (HAH!), I'll top up.

The rage, however is real. People parking their carts across the aisles, blocking things with no regard for others, wheeling around a crowded store with a massive box in their overloaded cart.... 🙄


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

You guys make a trip to Costco sound like fighting in the trenches back in 1914-18 

Yes, I almost got in a fight over a parking spot on a Saturday morning and yes I sometime get impatient at couples who casually peruse through the aisle taking half the space, unaware of their surrounding, like toddlers in a Toys R' us. 

But with twins, I would have probably spend the equivalent of an R9 in diapers and baby wipes without Costco. As others, said: Meat, bread, vegetable, fruits, cheese... are cheaper than my local store. My cash back is positive so every year I get to do a grocery for free.

I think it's a matter of preference, personally I save hundreds of dollars a months by being careful on what I buy and where.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> With two kids, it's a necessity. Milk is cheapest there, granola bars for their lunches, cheese, etc.
> 
> We have the executive membership, which pays for itself easily with the amount we buy. We generally buy our tires there. I just bought a new light for our dining room there.
> 
> ...



When it comes to gas, I have long been torn between driving out to the Rez to get gas (knowing that I'm consuming gas and time getting there and back) and buying it closer to home.

These days, using my status card buying hi-test on the rez saves enough to make it worthwhile for me. We go for Saturday and Sunday morning drives together and if I need gas, we go that way.

I filled up with Super for $1.35 / litre on the weekend. Here in the city, the same gas was over $1.85 / litre.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

alphasports said:


> And while on the topic of "exclusive and very high quality" let's not forget the TP. It's the only reason I go there since I discovered (i.e. read on the label) that all the steaks are mechanically tenderized. So, I spend $75 a year on a corporate membership to ensure a never ending supply of potty wad.


The best steaks aren't mechanically tenderized.

Yes the TP is my roll of choice as well. A bonus is they stock their public washrooms with it.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Derek_T said:


> You guys make a trip to Costco sound like fighting in the trenches back in 1914-18
> 
> Yes, I almost got in a fight over a parking spot on a Saturday morning and yes I sometime get impatient at couples who casually peruse through the aisle taking half the space, unaware of their surrounding, like toddlers in a Toys R' us.
> 
> ...


That was us 18 years ago - twin boys and a daughter making it 3 kids under 2 years old. The $ saved on bread, cheese, meat etc made it worth it. Back then I found diapers were cheaper at Walmart or Superstore, that might very changed.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Great place to shop for large families and I find most of their products are fresher than most supermarkets.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Milkman said:


> When it comes to gas, I have long been torn between driving out to the Rez to get gas (knowing that I'm consuming gas and time getting there and back) and buying it closer to home.
> 
> These days, using my status card buying hi-test on the rez saves enough to make it worthwhile for me. We go for Saturday and Sunday morning drives together and if I need gas, we go that way.
> 
> I filled up with Super for $1.35 / litre on the weekend. Here in the city, the same gas was over $1.85 / litre.


When we were on vacation, we visited Curve Lake near Peterborough. I had not been there in some years, but there were a bunch of new gas stations right there, selling gas for considerably less than anywhere else. We filled up, as you do. And this was worth going -- saving 20 cents per litre over 50 litres can add up fast.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Just got back from Costco and have been a member since they first opened. Its been great for food and appliances and such. And as mentioned we just bought some gorgeous steaks at a lot better price then any retail store on the street ( I wont mention the rib roast ).
And Keurik coffee pods love them. Maybe should mention how much butter we go through every month which can often run over $6.00 at save on and safeway.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

player99 said:


> The best steaks aren't mechanically tenderized.


They are here in Montreal, even those nice big Grade A NY's have the "this product has been mechanically tenderized" on the label. I'm low on TP, will go this week and take pics.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The only ones I get are I think the sirloin tip? They are priced around $59. Is that per kg?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

My sister in law has a membership so I just go with her a few times a year. There are a few supplements that my neurologist told me to take for migraines years ago. Kirkland consistently tests high for the quality of their supplements, and the price is great. In fact, most Kirkland products in general are really high quality vs value. 

I play golf, and their golf balls are a crazy good value too.

It's only a great value if you buy stuff you need. I quickly learned to not be overwhelmed.

My only real problem is I hate large groups of people so I have to fend off anxiety attacks while there. It's not as bad if you go at opening time on a weekday.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

The $1.50 hot dogs give me the burps. 
We have only 1 in my city of 600,000 people. Ridiculous. 

I go during the off-peak hours as I am retired and it is still way too busy. 

Nobody works apparently.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Kelowna today, 3 lines extending 2/3 the length of the building to get to the tills. Insanity, but I got the damn TP!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

That's why I don't go there anymore since the 19.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

WCGill said:


> Kelowna today, 3 lines extending 2/3 the length of the building to get to the tills. Insanity, but I got the damn TP!
> 
> View attachment 440534


Never in a million years would i stand in that.

My wife sent me to Ikea one day to pick up the last of our cupboard faces. I did click and collect at one location, that was great..... then I had to enter the belly of the beast.

So Ikea, Costco, Walmart, Supid Store, these are places you will never find this guy!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

WCGill said:


> Kelowna today, 3 lines extending 2/3 the length of the building to get to the tills. Insanity, but I got the damn TP!
> 
> View attachment 440534


Looks like Marj is gonna be lined up for three hours to buy 5 bits of lettuce and she votes liberal too.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

come on , she doesn't have the time to waste lining up to vote .... takes too long .


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I wonder if my daughter was there today?? Probably not. She is a highly strategic shopper



WCGill said:


> Kelowna today, 3 lines extending 2/3 the length of the building to get to the tills. Insanity, but I got the damn TP!
> 
> View attachment 440534


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The lines move surprisingly fast. I use the self serve cash stations and it's much faster, less hands on my goods.


----------



## Henk Don (Nov 15, 2019)

Seems to be a lot of hate for Costco in this thread. We go to the Stoney Creek store about once a month usually early mornings and have never experienced the line ups shown in Kelowna. Know what you want , get what you want and leave, the savings can be substantial. 
Here's an example of yesterday's shopping:
Gas - price was 8 cents per litre cheaper than local, pay with Costco MC and save an additional 3 cents. Filled with 55 litres, total saving was $6.00
12" pumpkin pie - $6.99 My wife who bakes a lot says to me that that pie cannot be made for less than $15. Note the price of flour has doubled recently.
The new Costco Member Appreciation $500 discount arrived in the email box this morning. We have been watching the price of saunas for 4 months waiting for a sale. The Costco one we like is $1200 cheaper than offered on Amazon, $800 cheaper than HD. We;'re ordering today.
With Costco a lot of their discounts come in the form of gift cards but there is no problem using them.
For us it is well worth the price of the membership fee.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

When Costco opened in Peterborough the workforce was brought in "predominantly" from Durham. think you'd see someone you knew when you went in but nope.

Your guaranteed to see a lady in a van dancing while she eats her ice cream.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well because we are in a situation where summer is refusing to leave here in BC going to have to fire the BBQ and put on two beautiful Costco Rib Eye Steaks and made some wedge potato's that are going into the Costco Air Fryer and a couple of salads and lots of sun and unfortunately some smoke from Coquitlam but what can you do.
Oh did I mention there is going to be a very tall glass of Scotch Glenfidick 12 year old on top of some nice ice cubes and will enjoy every bite and sip.
And then after will enjoy some fine THC 20 mg to top off the evening and going to say fuck any problems


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> When Costco opened in Peterborough the workforce was brought in "predominantly" from Durham. think you'd see someone you knew when you went in but nope.


The rents moved up here not long after the tet offensive then they started a business in a small town here and a few years after that they were back south most of the time but left me here by myself which meant I was driving a car on the road when I was 14... lol. Anyway, a good few years ago I was back to the town and they had a Wally World so I pulled into the parking lot and took piss on a saturday afternoon - didn't see anyone I knew.


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

Pat James said:


> I was just there today, ironically enough. I have a theory that everyone that shops at Costco is a psychopath.


I let my wife shop at Costco


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Another thing that I am not sure has been mentioned is they offer a year extra warranty time on top of the manufacturer warranty, and really easy returns on tech items. On top of the prices generally being great with a membership.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

never been in a Costco in my life but it seems I'm missing out on a whole lotta' fun


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

sorry , I do get road rage standing behind most costco shoppers.

way oversized people blocking the isles ( no matter how wide they make 'em ) , staring in awe like toddlers at the merchandise.

fight or flight sets in every time.

had to dump the card to save my sanity.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> sorry , I do get road rage standing behind most costco shoppers.
> 
> way oversized people blocking the isles ( no matter how wide they make 'em ) , staring in awe like toddlers at the merchandise.
> 
> ...


Same in a lot of places. Some stunned fucker staring at the butter as if the price will go down if he looks at it long enough. Come back 10 minutes later and short bus is still there lookin at the fuckin butter. What gets me though is that those people drive cars.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

drive ? that's a stretch .... as if they can find the gas pedal.

and their 47 point turns and adjustments to get into (or out of) a parking spot ?



Wardo said:


> Come back 10 minutes and short bus is still there lookin at the butter


yeah , you met him / her too?

or the one that elbows you to get "that" package just in front of you. 

or drives the " electric invalid cart" into you and over your foot while reaching to get that item on the bottom shelf.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

I feel a song comin on ...
"the day I went Costo at Costco"

or "going Postal at Costco"


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I am getting old and cranky. We have a Costco membership. We probably average 6 visits per year. Not sure its worth it. The place does get under my skin. The way people act mainly, and how such a large number seem stunned and clueless. Costco does seem to be tops for the most authentic experience of hectic purchasing. Yet there are many more too. A Superstore (Sobey's) mid-day on a weekend? Naw, I'm good. Starved but good. I'll wait another day. Canadian tire on a weekend? Can be nuts. We do spend less when we go out less, so in some ways that's a good thing for us. Since the '19 I've become more content at home. More content with what I already have. No interest in the latest & greatest stuff at Costco. I feel I may be becoming less tolerant of strangers oblivious to their surroundings, and busy parking lots too.

Costco meat is good quality. Cheaper by the pound too when you buy their larger portions. That sounds great if you can actually afford to buy much meat these days. Pre the virus, one decent Christmas roast was about $100. I stopped looking after I bought that last one. I suspect the roast cost is a lot higher today. I don't know as I am not shopping for roast these days. Then there was the toilet paper idiocy. What about the moron who bought every pallet of the disinfectant wipes to sell to all the panic'd public? These stories have not helped Costco's image.

The gas station: I don't think I have ever been pushed so hard to get in and out as soon as possible, anywhere else. I cannot check my oil. I cannot wash my windows. I cannot put any garbage in the garbage container. No paper towels. They take all that away so you can't. "Just take the damn gas and get out ASAP" seems to be the theme. 10 cents a liter cheaper, but I really don't like the experience so I'll pass and pay more elsewhere.

I agree with what others have said. Don't like it? Don't go. I am ok with that.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The Costco near me wasn’t terrible. But I haven’t been there since a bit before the 19. Its a big store with lots of checkouts so the lineups were never that bad and on Saturday it wasn’t that crowded. But these days I just don’t need them. No tolerance anymore. Was buying gas a few days ago and some fucker started coming near me with a clipboard and a pen going to try and sell me something. So in my parade ground voice I barked at him to back off. I don’t care and they don’t matter.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

torndownunit said:


> Another thing that I am not sure has been mentioned is they offer a year extra warranty time on top of the manufacturer warranty, and really easy returns on tech items. On top of the prices generally being great with a membership.


When I'm leaving Costco I see the sad faces of people returning goods standing in the long line of disappointment.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

oldjoat said:


> I feel a song comin on ...
> "the day I went Costo at Costco"
> 
> or "going Postal at Costco"


They sell big rolls of stamps too, but you ask the cashier and they get them from behind a door up front.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There's no Costco in my little corner of purgatory, so likewise there's no temptation. The major exception is that the bride has a friend/co-worker who goes to one in London very regularly and gets stuff for "us", but really the bride, as I wouldn't shop there personally. Seems antithetical. Whatever, I always lose the money arguments.

Full disclosure: we did have a membership way back when it was a new thing, but the drive was too inconvenient and probably offset product cost savings anyway...never mind the time. I usually sat in the parking lot and napped.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

player99 said:


> When I'm leaving Costco I see the sad faces of people returning goods standing in the long line of disappointment.


You see the something at Walmart. Except the people tend to be stranger looking.

By easy return with tech, I mean most of the time they will just replace something on the spot.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Mooh said:


> There's no Costco in my little corner of purgatory, so likewise there's no temptation. The major exception is that the bride has a friend/co-worker who goes to one in London very regularly and gets stuff for "us", but really the bride, as I wouldn't shop there personally. Seems antithetical. Whatever, I always lose the money arguments.
> 
> Full disclosure: we did have a membership way back when it was a new thing, but the drive was too inconvenient and probably offset product cost savings anyway...never mind the time. I usually sat in the parking lot and napped.


One thing about them as far as ethics is that they consistently are in the top 10 for employee satisfsction (number one many years). They supposedly have one of the best benefit plans out there and good wages.

Edit: I just grabbed a random link because there are so many 9 Must-Know Costco Employee Benefits, Perks, and Discounts

I'm not a fanboy, but if I have to go big box I'd rather use a company that treats their workers well.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

@torndownunit So I've heard and it's a little comforting, but I still won't drive an almost 3 hour round trip spending gas and time for the privilege of shopping there. I also don't shop at Walmart, but for altogether different reasons.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Mooh said:


> @torndownunit So I've heard and it's a little comforting, but I still won't drive an almost 3 hour round trip spending gas and time for the privilege of shopping there. I also don't shop at Walmart, but for altogether different reasons.


I'm not sure where I was suggesting you should lol. Workplaces and ethics is a common discussion nowadays so I was solely addressing that being mentioned. There's no store I'm driving 3 hours to either.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mooh said:


> Whatever, I always lose the money arguments.


Liar. I have seen what hangs on your wall


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

alphasports said:


> And while on the topic of "exclusive and very high quality" let's not forget the TP. It's the only reason I go there since I discovered (i.e. read on the label) that all the steaks are mechanically tenderized. So, I spend $75 a year on a corporate membership to ensure a never ending supply of potty wad.


Kirkland teepee is like cement in sewer lines. It doesn’t break up and just collects into a giant mass blocking sewers all over the world lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> Liar. I have seen what hangs on your wall


Always marry an enabler.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mooh said:


> Always marry an enabler.


Suppose. I had wrongly assumed somehow she would stop, not support you addiction.

My bad


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> Suppose. I had wrongly assumed somehow she would stop, not support you addiction.
> 
> My bad


Sure, it waxes and wains a bit, but has never really stopped. She's a creature of habit and I'm the beneficiary.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

tdotrob said:


> Kirkland teepee is like cement in sewer lines. It doesn’t break up and just collects into a giant mass blocking sewers all over the world lol


Clinical trials have shown it works fine on my arse


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I was at Costco today. Typical behavior.... leave your cart unattended at the entry to the milk/eggs room so you can run in and grab stuff without walking slowly through in line like everyone else., but blocking anyone from leaving. What else.... walk up to the open till past the line of people at self checkout seemingly oblivious that 12 people are waiting. At least they were quick with 2 items. 

Worse store I've been in is a Walmart in Ajax. What a crazy mess that place was


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

alphasports said:


> Clinical trials have shown it works fine on my arse


I hear ya and totally get it. I have a 300 rpm auger with a 5/8” aircraft cable and a 3 inch wide blade on the end that has to work really hard to break that stuff up in a drain and I’m a nerd so I always tell everyone I know that uses it. I am also annoying so I’ll kindly fuck off now.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

tdotrob said:


> I hear ya and totally get it. I have a 300 rpm auger with a 5/8” aircraft cable and a 3 inch wide blade on the end that has to work really hard to break that stuff up in a drain and I’m a nerd so I always tell everyone I know that uses it. I am also annoying so I’ll kindly fuck off now.


People and their ass wipe never cease to amaze me. We are a double ply house, mainly because we have a septic but also because I don't need to wipe shite on the suburban equivalent of cashmere.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> People and their ass wipe never cease to amaze me. We are a double ply house, mainly because we have a septic but also because I don't need to wipe shite on the suburban equivalent of cashmere.


Costco TP is double ply, but of high quality. It's also a bit wider than regular TP which is actually a pretty good thing.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Forget the bias ply what you need is the steel belted radial stuff.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

We are almost exclusively Costco shoppers. And it’s just the two of us. We buy bulk (everything) and store/freeze as needed.

Where else can you buy Calvin Klein dress pants for $25 and a beef tenderloin to make a delicious Beef Wellington? (I always wear dress pants when I serve nice food)

Funny story though, when my niece was very small, barely talking my wife was talking to her sister (my wife’s sister, not my nieces sister, that would also be my niece). She was driving and as she pulled into the Costco parking lot, we heard a little voice “oh no, not this place”.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> I was at Costco today. Typical behavior.... leave your cart unattended at the entry to the milk/eggs room so you can run in and grab stuff without walking slowly through in line like everyone else., but blocking anyone from leaving. What else.... walk up to the open till past the line of people at self checkout seemingly oblivious that 12 people are waiting. At least they were quick with 2 items.
> 
> Worse store I've been in is a Walmart in Ajax. What a crazy mess that place was


Walmart is like an alternate reality.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> Never in a million years would i stand in that.
> 
> My wife sent me to Ikea one day to pick up the last of our cupboard faces. I did click and collect at one location, that was great..... then I had to enter the belly of the beast.
> 
> So Ikea, Costco, Walmart, Supid Store, these are places you will never find this guy!


Don’t get me started on bloody Ikea.

It’s a Swedish psychology experiment, they stick you in a maze and put meatballs in the middle!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

the stuff that one can get. lol


----------



## cowlevelisreal (Sep 12, 2021)

I hate Costco so, so, much. I hate shopping in the first place. I hate Costco even more.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Parabola said:


> Don’t get me started on bloody Ikea.
> 
> It’s a Swedish psychology experiment, they stick you in a maze and put meatballs in the middle!


One of the nice things about living close to an Ikea is you don't feel compelled to buy anything, or go through the whole store. It's get in, get out, because you know it's close by and you can pop in whenever you want to get anything you forget or suddenly needed. Indeed, Ikea is closer to us than the nearest grocery store.

But yes, the absence of windows, depriving one of landmarks to know where you are in space, is annoying. Costco isn't much better, but at least it has aisles, rather than garden paths..


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> Friends,
> 
> Due to the sensitive nature of this topic, let's _discuss_ this in an inclusive, caring, and 'holistic' manner.
> 
> Thank you


What? I didn't know that Costco sold "The Rage". I thought that was only a Peavey item.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

On a side note, I picked up the Hot Sauce Challenge at Costco today and I'm looking forward to trying all of them.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

amp boy said:


> I don't like the place, the processed mentality that flourishes in places like these Costco's, Amazon, and Walmart etc.


Dude, it's all about the samples.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

mhammer said:


> One of the nice things about living close to an Ikea is you don't feel compelled to buy anything, or go through the whole store. It's get in, get out, because you know it's close by and you can pop in whenever you want to get anything you forget or suddenly needed. Indeed, Ikea is closer to us than the nearest grocery store.
> 
> But yes, the absence of windows, depriving one of landmarks to know where you are in space, is annoying. Costco isn't much better, but at least it has aisles, rather than garden paths..


If you walk between the areas, taking shortcuts instead of winding through the entire store, it's like traveling through a worm hole to get to Jupiter.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> On a side note, I picked up the Hot Sauce Challenge at Costco today and I'm looking forward to trying all of them.


If there's any habanero based one's that are in that selection that taste good, let me know.
I haven't been able to find a good one for a while.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

laristotle said:


> If there's any habanero based one's that are in that selection that taste good, let me know.
> I haven't been able to find a good one for a while.


There's a Habanero Green and Habanero Red. I'll report back. 

11 bottles is a lot to get through, but I welcome the challenge.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> There's a Habanero Green and Habanero Red. I'll report back.


What are the brand names?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

laristotle said:


> What are the brand names?


I was wondering that myself, as they're not labelled with a brand....just the flavours.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> I was wondering that myself, as they're not labelled with a brand....just the flavours.


That sucks.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

laristotle said:


> That sucks.


Yeah, that makes it difficult for getting more of the ones you like.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> Yeah, that makes it difficult for getting more of the ones you like.


Once you empty a bottle of one that you like, take it in to costco and ask them 'what brand is this? I want to buy more of it'.
See how they react.


----------



## puzz (5 mo ago)

I like Costco because I can get 18 litres of canola oil in a single container at a decent price.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

tomee2 said:


> If you walk between the areas, taking shortcuts instead of winding through the entire store, it's like traveling through a worm hole to get to Jupiter.


Uranus


----------

